# am i too old to learn to ride ?



## mollie77 (6 April 2013)

im 19 and I really want to take horse riding lessons am I too old? 

the reason I want to learn to ride is because I really like this guy who is a professional eventer 

and my friends say he wont like me because I have never ridden a horse  

if I learn to ride he might like me  so is it too late?


----------



## Elsiecat (6 April 2013)

Ok.. Erm, no you're not too old to learn to ride.
But you are too old for the rest of your masterplan.

Sorry 

*puts on tin hat*


----------



## Pippity (6 April 2013)

Troll! In the dungeon! Troll in the dungeon!

Thought you ought to know.


----------



## Archiepoo (6 April 2013)

^^ lol


----------



## windand rain (6 April 2013)

Not too old to ride but not too smart either


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 April 2013)

^^^^^^^


----------



## RainbowDash (6 April 2013)

Seriously?

OP if you are geniune whether you ride or not should not make any difference.  

BTW a lady at our yard started lessons 16 years ago at the age of 56 :-D


----------



## Tayto (7 April 2013)

I was 22 when I has my first lesson and 2 1/2 yrs later I own my own horse. If you are serious and really put your mind to it I would say you are never to old to start learning! 

On the other hand, if you are only learning to impress a boy then that is a bit silly - you need to do it cos you want to, not cos you think it will make someone like you!


----------



## northernsoul (7 April 2013)

No lol i know a eighty year old who took up plodding x


----------



## claracanter (7 April 2013)

You're never too old to troll


----------



## Celestica (7 April 2013)

If this isn't a troll, pick another guy, horse riding is too expensive you start just to get a guy who isn't even that into you.


----------



## hnmisty (7 April 2013)

It's in the name. 3 day eventing- it only takes 3 days of lessons to get to that level!


----------

